# Entry level salary for a fresher lawyer



## younglawyer (May 30, 2013)

Hi,
Some quick facts about my background:

- Admitted in India.
- Masters from one of the top 5 Universities in US 
- Have done vacation placements at international law firms.

What salary can I expect from a regional firm in Dubai( less than 10 lawyers)?

I am eligible to take the QLTS to be admitted in UK and also the NY Bar, Which would be a better investment if I want to work international, and may be settle down in the US in the next few years? 

Any advice on this front shall be really appreciated.[/FONT]


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You want to work as a lawyer in the US?

Take the bar, work in the US. Forget about Dubai.

If you start your career in Dubai it's going to be hard to move to the US/UK without legal experience in either country. 




younglawyer said:


> I am eligible to take the QLTS to be admitted in UK and also the NY Bar, Which would be a better investment if I want to work international, and may be settle down in the US in the next few years?
> 
> Any advice on this front shall be really appreciated.[/FONT]


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Unless they offer you so much money your draw drops to the floor in cartoonish fashion, I would not even consider Dubai based on what you indicate are your credentials. Perhaps if it was a large international law firm, but a small company of 10. You are just going to pause your career for how ever long you are here and possibly hurt your future chances of being employed in the USA


----------



## younglawyer (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion. I am not getting an opening in UK and US because I am not admitted in either of the 2 jurisdictions. Training Contracts are filled till 2015! My plan was to start working and subsequently get qualified and move to the US, in the new few years.
My options are to work in a reputable law firm in India or work in the regional firm mentioned above! Whats your take?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

younglawyer said:


> Thank you for your opinion. *I am not getting an opening in UK and US because I am not admitted in either of the 2 jurisdictions. *Training Contracts are filled till 2015! My plan was to start working and subsequently get qualified and move to the US, in the new few years.
> My options are to work in a reputable law firm in India or work in the regional firm mentioned above! Whats your take?


1. I don't know what you mean by 'not admitted in either jurisdiction.' Does that mean you can't find a job?
2. Are you in Law School now? If so, which one? Why don't you ask your law school to help place you? Most US law schools do that and that is how most young lawyers start (at least in the US). Most lawyers stay and work in the city they went to law school in.
3. If you aren't in the US already and are trying to jump from Dubai or India into the US market, that is going to be tough. US firms like to hire from US schools and some make a point to only hire from certain schools. 
The only people I know that have come over from India to work in the US were established lawyers in India and worked for large international firms and impressed US law firms so much, they got offered jobs. Others started at the bottom and worked back up (meaning established Indian lawyers getting low level jobs and working from associate on up).
4. If you are in the US, then try to work for a small firm or even government and then make the jump into a firm.
5. You might be better off trying to go to the UK if you are in India doing law school since the legal system there might now and recognize law schools in India.

Good Luck.


----------

